# Fox Service



## Haarddremel (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Rose-Team,

ich war gerade in der biketown und stellte erfreut fest, dass ihr nun auch den Fox Service für Gabel und Dämpfer selbst durchführen dürft.

Das ist doch auch für den Rest der Rose und Red Bull Welt von Interesse!

Schreibt doch bitte, was ihr nun vor Ort machen dürft, und wozu dann doch die Parts eingeschickt werden müssen.

Danke & Gruß

Thorsten


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Thorsten,

richtig, wir führen ab sofort den Service für Gabeln und Dämpfer von Fox selbst durch, genauer gesagt den Öl-Service. Dieser sollte in regelmäßigem Abstand durchgegführt werden und ist bei entsprechender Wartung auch ausreichend. Gerne schauen unsere Servicemitarbeiter auch bei einer allgemeinen Inspektion nach, ob ein Ölwechsel von Nöten ist. Für einen Komplettservice müssen Gabel bzw. Dämpfer allerdings eingeschickt werden, dies ist aber häufig nicht unbedingt notwendig. Natürlich kommt es bei den Wartungsintervallen auch immer auf die individuelle Fahrweise an (Viel- oder Wenigfahrer, gerne durch Dreck oder Schlamm...).

Viele Grüße vom Rose Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## udel (31. Mai 2011)

Hi,

gilt das nur für ROSE/Red Bull oder kann ich auch mit meinem Speci vorbeikommen? Welche Kosten sollte man (grob) einplanen für Dämpfer und Gabel?


----------



## udel (6. Juni 2011)

So, ich war am Samstag mal kurz im Laden. Wer Interesse an den Antworten hat:

Marke des Bikes ist egal. Service kostet pro Teil ca. 50 Euro (Gabel etwas mehr, Dämpfer etwas weniger). Wenn man das ganze Rad anschleppt, kommen noch ein paar Euro für Montagearbeiten hinzu.


----------

